# Kommentare zu: Angelkutterfahrt für 17 Euro!



## Thomas9904 (12. April 2006)

*Hier* gibts die Infos, ab hier könnt Ihr kommentieren und diskutieren>>>


----------



## Sylverpasi (12. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angelkutterfahrt für 17 Euro!*

eMail ist raus :m:q.... Klasse Idee von eucht #6#6#6!


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angelkutterfahrt für 17 Euro!*

Da melden sich auch schon viele an, trotz der "Kurzfristigkeit" )
Ist auch ein bisschen ein Test, mal sehen was man da zukünftig draus machen kann.........


----------



## Reisender (12. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angelkutterfahrt für 17 Euro!*

Moderatoren Naß machen für 17 € ???? :q :q :q :q :q 

Das ist doch mal ein Super Angebot !!!!! Da sollten viele zuschlagen, leider ist es ein wenig weit für mich. Da ich schon am 12.05.06 gegen Norden fahre. 

Wünsche allen die da mit machen ein Super Tag und viele Gute Würfe.   



Und mal an die Mods ein #r #r  zu so einen Klasse Preis.#h 

#h #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angelkutterfahrt für 17 Euro!*



> Moderatoren Naß machen für 17 €


Jajajaja...................


----------



## Sylverpasi (12. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angelkutterfahrt für 17 Euro!*

Das wäre ja ein Heimspiel mit positivem Ausgang für die Küstenjungs :q:q:q


----------



## Wikinger (12. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angelkutterfahrt für 17 Euro!*

Mail ist raus, dann wollen wir mal das Beste hoffen.
Wenn es klappt, wird die Zeit bis zum nächsten Norgetrip nicht so lang.
Fortuna sei mir also bitte gnädig .

Ist übrigens eine tolle Idee von Euch .

Wikinger


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angelkutterfahrt für 17 Euro!*



> Ist übrigens eine tolle Idee von Euch .


Danke, mal sehen was wir daraus entwickeln können )


----------



## urmel23 (12. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angelkutterfahrt für 17 Euro!*

Super Idee. Leider bin ich zu der Zeit im CenterParc. Beim nächsten mal dann hoffentlich! 

Freu mich schon über die Berichte die ihr hoffentlich alle schreibt.

Viel Spaß und viel Petri allen Teilnehmern.


----------



## Nauke (12. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angelkutterfahrt für 17 Euro!*

Hallo Thomas,

ich bräuchte mal ne Info ob bäärliner angemeldet sind, würde mich dann
mit denen in Verbindungsetzen zwecks Zusteigemöglichkeit.

Danke!#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angelkutterfahrt für 17 Euro!*

Jirko will kommen, ich weiss aber nicht ob der schon das Auto voll hat.
PN oder Mail.


----------



## Nauke (12. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angelkutterfahrt für 17 Euro!*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Jirko will kommen, ich weiss aber nicht ob der schon das Auto voll hat.
> PN oder Mail.



Danke!#h


----------



## Hardi (12. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angelkutterfahrt für 17 Euro!*

@Thomas,
das ist eine super Idee. #6 Meine mail ist raus.
Da kann ich mir ja über Ostern ja noch meine 2 bis 3 Vorfächer zusammen tüddeln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angelkutterfahrt für 17 Euro!*

Deine Mail is aber (noch??) nicht da, schick die nochmal ab.


----------



## Hardi (12. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angelkutterfahrt für 17 Euro!*

Hallo Thomas,#h 
habe jetzt über das Board an Deine Mailadresse geschickt.


----------



## goeddoek (12. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angelkutterfahrt für 17 Euro!*

@ Thomas " Sie haben email erhalten " ;-))

Wär natürlich spitze, den Pasi doch mal live zu sehen. Kenn Ihn vom Mefo-Treffen ja leider nur vom vorbeifahren ( is aber auch schön der Paserati  :q  )


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angelkutterfahrt für 17 Euro!*

@ hardi: Angekommen
Wenn das so weitergeht wirds wohl auf auslosen rauslaufen ))


----------



## Sylverpasi (12. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angelkutterfahrt für 17 Euro!*



			
				goeddoek schrieb:
			
		

> @ Thomas " Sie haben email erhalten " ;-))
> 
> Wär natürlich spitze, den Pasi doch mal live zu sehen. Kenn Ihn vom Mefo-Treffen ja leider nur vom vorbeifahren ( is aber auch schön der Paserati  :q  )



Das liegt ja nun nicht in meiner Hand :m:q!


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angelkutterfahrt für 17 Euro!*

In meiner auch nicht, dafür ist dann Fortuna zuständig.


----------



## goeddoek (12. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angelkutterfahrt für 17 Euro!*

Aber Daumen drücken könnt Ihr doch  :q


----------



## Platte (12. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angelkutterfahrt für 17 Euro!*



			
				urmel23 schrieb:
			
		

> Super Idee. Leider bin ich zu der Zeit im CenterParc. Beim nächsten mal dann hoffentlich!
> 
> Freu mich schon über die Berichte die ihr hoffentlich alle schreibt.
> 
> Viel Spaß und viel Petri allen Teilnehmern.


 
Vergiis deine Angelruten nicht im center park. wunderbares Angelgewässe für Wels,hecht, Karpfen und Schleie. Ist fast vor der haustür bei mir. Waren auch schön ofters nur zum Angeln da.

Zur Kuttertour bin noch am Überlegen Termine Tremine termine aber ich will.Mal sehen was Madamme sagt.


----------



## Sylverpasi (12. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angelkutterfahrt für 17 Euro!*

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO tut mir leid....... Ich komme gerade nach Hause und sehe auf meinem PLAN, dass ich am 22.04.2006 Vereinsbrandungsangeln habe :r:r:r..... Tut mir sehr leid, aber ich muss wieder absagen..... VERDAMMTE ********EEEE!


----------



## Achim_68 (12. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angelkutterfahrt für 17 Euro!*

Na vielleicht beim nächsten Mal....


----------



## Sylverpasi (12. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angelkutterfahrt für 17 Euro!*

Wenn es dann ein nächstes Mal gibt GERNE!


----------



## Quappenqualle (12. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angelkutterfahrt für 17 Euro!*

Wie siehts denn aus mit ner Mitfahrgelegenheit? War vor 14 Tagen erst oben, zum Heringsangeln...


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (12. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angelkutterfahrt für 17 Euro!*

Moin Moin!!!
Mail ist raus!!!! 
Der Termin passt für mich wie die Faust aufs Äuglein, da ich für den Tag eh nen Pilken terminiert habe!!! Hoffe ich doch mal das mir das Losglück hold ist!!!...


----------



## Ines (12. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angelkutterfahrt für 17 Euro!*

Hallo, 
meine mail ist auch raus. Würde mich freuen, mal ein paar Boardies kennenzulernen. Vielleicht klappt's ja.

Ines


----------



## C.K. (13. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angelkutterfahrt für 17 Euro!*

Wie, keine weiteren Meldungen mehr, um uns Mods nass zu machen ??


----------



## Hardi (13. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angelkutterfahrt für 17 Euro!*



			
				C.K. schrieb:
			
		

> Wie, keine weiteren Meldungen mehr, um uns Mods nass zu machen ??


Nass werden die Mods bei dem Wetter von ganz alleine.#d


----------



## C.K. (13. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angelkutterfahrt für 17 Euro!*

Abwarten, das Wetter wird gut! 

Wir wollen doch #:  und nicht :v


----------



## C.K. (13. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angelkutterfahrt für 17 Euro!*

Regenzeug könnte aber nicht schlecht sein, die 10 Tage Prognose bei wetter.com lässt nichts gutes vermuten.


----------



## Hardi (13. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angelkutterfahrt für 17 Euro!*

So sehe ich as auch, beim Bootsangeln gibt es kein schlechtes Wetter (außer Sturm), nur falsche Kleidung. Und mit der "KAROLINE" haben wir ja auch ein Schiff mir einer großzügigen Messe.#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angelkutterfahrt für 17 Euro!*

Ebenst )


----------



## Wikinger (14. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angelkutterfahrt für 17 Euro!*

Also, wenn mir das Glück hold ist. (Hoffentlich). könnte bei mir jemand unterwegs zusteigen. Komme von Emsdetten die 1 hoch über Osnabrück,Bremen, Hamburg . Treffpunkte könnten ja vereinbart werden und die Fahrtkosten lassen sich dann auch eindämmen. 2 Leute würden wohl gehen n büschen Platz für das Tackle muß ja auch noch bleiben.#6 

Wikinger


----------



## Nauke (17. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angelkutterfahrt für 17 Euro!*

Ich suche auch noch ne Mitfahrgelegenheit#c


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angelkutterfahrt für 17 Euro!*

Von NAuke hab ich auch noch keine Mail, gib mal Bescheid, heute abend gehen die Mails raus!!


----------



## wodibo (17. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angelkutterfahrt für 17 Euro!*



			
				Nauke schrieb:
			
		

> Ich suche auch noch ne Mitfahrgelegenheit#c



Setz Dich mal mit Quappenqualle zusammen. Der suchte auf Seite 2 ne Mitfahrgelegenheit. Er kommt ausm Spreewald. Vieleicht könnt Ihr Euch zusammen tun :m


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (17. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angelkutterfahrt für 17 Euro!*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Von NAuke hab ich *auch *noch keine Mail, gib mal Bescheid, heute abend gehen die Mails raus!!


 
Wie jetzt AUCH|scardie: ;+ |supergri .... Ich hoffe Du hast meine Mail bekommen???...


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (17. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angelkutterfahrt für 17 Euro!*

|laola: Yipiiiieee!! Ich bin dabei!!!:q :q 

@ Thomas
Ich hab Dir ne Email geschickt!!! Wäre nett wenn Du da flott drauf antworten könntest, da ich ab Mittwoch schon auf Fehmarn bin... Vielen Dank!!!...


----------



## Wikinger (18. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angelkutterfahrt für 17 Euro!*

Auch Ich bin dabei .|wavey: 
Oben angebotene Mitfahrgelegenheit gilt hiermit . Wer mit will , kann sich also melden. 

Wikinger


----------



## Reppi (18. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angelkutterfahrt für 17 Euro!*

Habe gerade;+  die Mail erhalten, dass ich auch dabei bin.......
Nu muß ich sehen, dass ich den Samstagsdienst, den ich GERADE angenommen habe, wieder wechtausche.....:r    
Gruß Uwe


----------



## ollidi (18. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angelkutterfahrt für 17 Euro!*

Wünsche Euch viel Spass. :m
Ich habe es leider erst zu spät gelesen, da ich eine Zeit nicht online war.

Aber über eines müsst Ihr Euch bewusst sein: Wenn Reppi dabei ist, gibt das bestimmt Eisregen und Schneesturm. :q


----------



## Hardi (18. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angelkutterfahrt für 17 Euro!*

Bin diesen Samstag auf dem Sonnendeck der M/S "KAROLINE" mit dabei. 
Würde nach dem Angeln gerne noch mit einen Happen essen.
Könnte mitfahren ab A1 Ausfahrt BAd Oldesloe oder Reinfeld, alternativ noch einen Nordie mitnehmen. Bis Sonnabend.:m


----------



## hornhechteutin (18. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angelkutterfahrt für 17 Euro!*

Moin Moin , 
bin auch dabei und wollte eigentlich mein Patenkind von der Aktion mitbringen . Nun ist Reppi auch dabei , ob das gut geht wegen Sturm den er immer im Gepäckt hat ? Na ja wird schon gehen ansonsten hat der kleine ja Reppis Angelsachen als :v  Behälter :q :q 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## goeddoek (18. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angelkutterfahrt für 17 Euro!*

Jepp - bin auch dabei |laola: |laola: |laola: 

Freu mich riesig auf "alte und neue" Gesichter und den netten Ausklang nach erfolgreichem Angeltag :q :m


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (18. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angelkutterfahrt für 17 Euro!*

Yo!!!
Ich freu mich auch schon auf ein paar alte- und viele viele neue Gesichter!!!!!
Ob wir allerdings nachher noch mit was zum mampfen kommen, kann ich jetzt noch nicht genau sagen. Ich bin schon ab morgen auf der Insel und hab noch die ein oder andere Verabredung mit dem Silber der Ostsee...(hoffentlich!!!) und da diese 5 Tage meine einzige Chance auf ne fette Frühjahresmefo sind, will ich natürlich keine kostbare Minute verschenken!!!
Meld mich hiermit ab auf die Insel!!!
Wir sehen uns dann ja alle am Samstagmorgen um 0700 an der Karoline!!!...


----------



## Hardi (19. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angelkutterfahrt für 17 Euro!*

Die Windvorhersage aus einer offiziellen Quelle für Sonnabend : Süd bis Südost 4 bis 5.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (19. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angelkutterfahrt für 17 Euro!*

also ich lese überall was zwischen 1 bis 3 hmm


----------



## hornhechteutin (19. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angelkutterfahrt für 17 Euro!*

Moin Moin , 
ist doch egal wie das Wetter wird . 1. finden wir um die Insel immer ein Plätzchen und 2. will ich Leute kennenlernen und Spaß haben |supergri 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Reppi (20. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angelkutterfahrt für 17 Euro!*

@Jörg


> 1 bis 3 hmm


Die Windrichtung kenne ich nicht...


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (20. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angelkutterfahrt für 17 Euro!*

das heist umlaufend Reppi.


----------



## Hardi (20. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angelkutterfahrt für 17 Euro!*

Bin gerade am Packen. Man, das ist schon ein Jahr her das ich das letzte 'mal auf'm Kutter war. Mal sehen was ich alles vergesse.
Vorbei sind die Zeiten als die Kiepe und die Bütt fertig gepackt in der Ecke standen und nur noch in das Dorschmobil geworfen werden mußten. Ich habe die Vorfächer noch nicht gefunden. Ich dachte ich hätte 'mal welche so in zwei ruhigen Stunden gebunden. Na das kann ja was werden. Die Gummistiefel habe ich aber schon gefunden aber die Emblem versteckt sich auch noch ...


----------



## Franz_16 (20. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angelkutterfahrt für 17 Euro!*

@Hardi
da gehts dir wie mir 
Ich hab heute ne halbe Stunde nach nem Wirbel gesucht :q 

Ich pack jetzt erstmal meinen ganzen Schutthaufen ins Auto - mal schauen.. ob mir dann noch was einfällt


----------



## Hardi (20. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angelkutterfahrt für 17 Euro!*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich pack jetzt erstmal meinen ganzen Schutthaufen ins Auto - mal schauen.. ob mir dann noch was einfällt


Da wird sich Baltic aber freuen, wenn wir unseren Angelplünn morgens früh in Heilitown vervollständigen wollen.


----------



## Martin1 (21. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angelkutterfahrt für 17 Euro!*

So,ich hab`fertig gepackt.Dann bis morgen.Ich freue mich schon auf einen entspannenden Tag auf See.

Gruß Martin


----------



## Muap (22. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angelkutterfahrt für 17 Euro!*

Super Idee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Habe aber leider keine Zeit!! 
-Heul-
Aber vielleicht nächstes Jahr!!!!

Weiter so!!!!!!!!!!!!

Muap


----------



## hornhechteutin (22. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Angelkutterfahrt für 17 Euro!*

Moin Moin , 
hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1128082&posted=1#post1128082 findet Ihr ein Bericht vom Tag mit ein paar Bildern . Vielleicht koennen ja alle anderen Ihre Bilder da auch einstellen |supergri 

Gruss aus Eutin
Michael


----------

